# Sacred/Mad Artist revisit, Feb 2015



## cunningplan (Feb 16, 2015)

Its good to be back out again after my winter layoff, been quite a while since my last report but hopefully my three from the weekend will make up for it. 330 miles with 5 locations, one was a little disappointing and one was Goths church which still didn't do any for me  so not report from them.
Went with yawningcat and non member who I met halfway up in Mid Wales and made our way to the first location (Report coming as soon as I can sort the photos)
I found a little more history on this place as its now up for auction and will be sold on the 25th Feb with the guide price of 30/35 grand. (With vehicle access) as well as the house there looks to be what was abuilding and now just 4 walls next door. This was the old school I wonder it the bell at the front door was the bell for start and finish the school day, or as the last fella who lived there liked sailing, it could have come from a old ship. I will leave it to you to make up your mind.
With the place being sold the access was harder and the upstairs rooms were tapped off, we didn't go into the rooms as I had already said to the both of them you could look up downstairs and see through the celling.
As this was my second visit, I didn't take that many but I know madcat (As I know her) will be tagging hers on the end on mine.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/cunningplan/sets/72157650437638838/


















































































That's all from me


----------



## krela (Feb 16, 2015)

I had that exact same red mini ghetto blaster when I was younger.


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 16, 2015)

krela said:


> I had that exact same red mini ghetto blaster when I was younger.



something in the back of my mind my daughter had one the same


----------



## brickworx (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm surprised you managed to negotiate those 'No Entry' barriers.....proper security measure those!....nice pics and a nice find, lots of great leftovers...thanks.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 16, 2015)

Cracking find Tony thanks for sharing.


----------



## banshee (Feb 16, 2015)

i hope you gave the bell a ding or two


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 16, 2015)

krela said:


> I had that exact same red mini ghetto blaster when I was younger.



I had one too Krela! Must have been popular lol.

Great report on a fab looking place mate


----------



## yawning_cat (Feb 16, 2015)

Well following a kind invite from cunningplan to visit the darkest depths of the middle of nowhere, I could hardly refuse that sort of offer, an epic day (and I hate the word epic, but that all that describes it!) With my ever so trusty twenty three year old fiat panda loaded up at 6am I set off in to the guts of wales. 
Driving through the mist and rain it promised to be an adventure, I always enjoy a day out with cunningplan, it never fails to disappoint. 
The visit to Sacred was pretty interesting, not loads to see but still good; I didnt dare venture in to the upstairs rooms as the floors seem pretty unstable. Ive also added a sneaky pic of goths church that was mentioned earlier . . . . . . . . .


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 16, 2015)

Nice one mad  we wont mention that I drove off at one point and forgot your little Panda sitting all alone in a layby waiting to be picked up


----------



## smiler (Feb 16, 2015)

Great posts and pics from you both, Thanks


----------



## RichardH (Feb 17, 2015)

Oh yes, this place! Nice to see it again.

I did ask my iconographer friend about it, giving him as much info as I could gather, but he hasn't any clues about who the former owner might be. He was quite sad about all the artists' materials that had gone to ruin. Especially the pigments - apparently some of those little tiny jars of pigment are SHOCKINGLY expensive!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 17, 2015)

Very nice indeed. Lots to see and nice photos


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 17, 2015)

That is wonderful! 
Fantastic photos from you both yet again! 
I think I'd def have been tempted to give the bell a quick ring! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rob2210 (Feb 17, 2015)

Fixed the bb-code for the missing pic.


----------



## Dugie (Feb 17, 2015)

Nice, what is the symbol all about?


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 17, 2015)

I think mad knows, she did say but I cant remember


http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Cross_of_the_Russian_Orthodox_Church_01.svg


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 18, 2015)

Nice to see you back CP
looks a great place -that still made up bed - cracking stuff


----------

